# GUN SHOW Santa Rosa County Auditorium



## Mac the Knife

GUN SHOW Santa Rosa County Auditorium, Milton. July 9th-10th, 9am-5pm. General admission $6. Tables $40.00 , 850-261-8407, 850-957-4952. Billy Rogers

Now this one is Two weeks after the one in Pensacola ,(too close together in my opinion,) But at least they are not on the same weekend !

Now Guys this show is a lot smaller ,but Its a friendly little show and it gives you all a chance to get a table at a much cheaper price than at the Pensacola show.

Only $40.00 a table. A good way to get rid of some of your junk and possibly make a couple of trades. So call old Billy Rogers and reserve you a table and lets do some trading . And have some fun.:yes: Ill be there with a table full of junk to trade and sell, so see ya all there.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## maxfold

*gun show*

I will be there shopping for man toys,is there a way to put a P.F.F sign or something. I would prefer to deal with P.F.F members, thanks max, looking for 22 mag 6-8" barrel, holsters, etc.


----------



## redfishguy83

I will be there with a table maybe two, always love the Milton show! Good ole Billy Rogers wish he put on the other area shows!!! Always some good trading and buying going on!


----------



## chevelle427

u guys need to let us know were your at so we can spend $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mac the Knife

*Milton Gun Show*

I Will try to Print Out A Copy of the *PFF* Logo and have it posted at my table,so stop by and say hello. Billy says he still has some room, so lets try to help the old boy out, Order that table while you can.:thumbsup: ,,,,,,,,and if not JUST try to show up, .


----------



## wrathen

This is a great little show. I have been a few times


----------



## scubapro

I just called and reserved a table -- I have abunch of holsters and accessories, as well as a few firearms to try to move. Thanks for posting the info!


----------



## Mac the Knife

Be looking for you.


----------



## PompChaser315

You guys know if the guy will be there that installs the night sights on Glocks? I cant remember his name but I believe I saw him at a Pensacola Show


----------



## Mac the Knife

Call Billy and ask him if the Glock Man will be set up at the Milton show .


----------



## SAWMAN

*Think Not,BUT .......?*

I do not believe that I have ever seen "The Glock Man" at the Milton show. Could be wrong on this one though. Usually FWB and P'cola. ---SAWMAN


----------



## bobinbusan

Your right, I also have never seen there


----------



## scubapro

In recent history -- I've only seen him at the FWB show -- and he wasn't even there the last time...


----------



## SAWMAN

*Unfortunately.......*

........him and his wife have had their share of health problems. Sometimes they are good.....sometimes not so good. I personally believe that this effects the shows that they do. If his wife feels bad I'm sure he will not do a show alone. About a year and a half ago I offered to help him with a show but he was taken ill about two weeks before the show date. 

I have learned allot from both of them and I wish them both the very best. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Seanpcola

I don't get to Milton often. Can someone give directions to the auditorium?

Thanks.


----------



## Mac the Knife

*Gun show tomorrow*

Don't forget the Milton GUN SHOW is tomorrow !!:2guns::2guns::gun_bandana::gunsmilie::tank:


----------



## welldoya

Sean, the auditorium is set back a little from the corner of Hwy 90 and Avalon Blvd. Turn right(south) off Hwy 90 just east of Avalon. I don't believe you can turn in there off Avalon.


----------



## Seanpcola

Thanks welldoya! A friend and I are heading there this morning. Still shopping for a 22LR semi-auto (Buckmark, etc.) and hoping something along those lines shows up at a decent price.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Don't Bother*

At the show this AM looking for scubapro. If he was there he was camo'ed as Jay's. 

As usual Jay's took up 50%(really) of the show. Since I don't/won't do buisness with them,was in and out in 1/2 hour. Not worth the drive from Cantonment for me. 

Hope others have better luck. --- SAWMAN


----------



## chevelle427

sounds like i didn't miss anything, saved gas and 6 bucks


----------



## saku39

Def a waste of gas

Jays being the only real dealer, wasting space

All the private sellers wanted above forum prices on most stuff, always guys you can trade junk for junk to but def not worth the drive

Went in search of a tactical 22lr, no luck...I always get good deals from Rons guns, arias artifacts, and the outpost at the pensacola shows, everyone else is usually a rip

I still get a kick out of those guys at the pcola shows who sell those USELESS iwb nylon holsters who claim they are the ultimate in conceal carry, worse than a car salesman haha


----------



## Seanpcola

I was in and out in 20 minutes. Didn't see anything I was looking for.


----------



## scubapro

Yep, I was there -- and saku39 I had a Colt M4 OPS in 22LR on the table, maybe you missed it? It sold for $500.


----------



## Seanpcola

Scubapro,

I think I did see it but not what I was looking for. I'm looking for a .22 semi-auto pistol like the Buckmark, Ruger Mk I,II or III, or maybe a Walther P22.

Not saying I wouldn't love to have that Colt you offered but not in my budget right now. I will be looking for something like that in the near future though.


----------



## kooljay

*Milton Gun SHow*

I have to disagree with the naysyers, The MIlton show is not the largest, but today's show had a lot of non dealer dealers. As far as prices, I got two great deals yself, and as far as no deals from dealers, I had a like new GLOCK 23 with case, accys and 2 mags on my table all day with an asking price of 415.00 - no one bought it. I had other good deals as well. Everyone has theri opinions, buy the show definatley was not a total wash.


----------



## redfishguy83

Seanpcola I had a really nice Ruger Mark II Govt Target! We had two tables to the right when you walked in! I sold it $360 a steal for somebody and great shooter had box and paperwork! Always love the Milton show was not the normal flow of folks maybe the Blues on the Beach and great weather was the issue! Had a good show!


----------



## Seanpcola

I guess I missed it. Next gun show I go to I'm bringing an extra pair of eyes to help scan.


----------



## bobinbusan

Small but good and room to scope every thing out,:thumbup:


----------



## EDHIAR

Guys I am selling raffle tickets for an AR 15 3 30 round magazines and 300 rounds of ammo. Drawing held JUly 4th at Jay city park 8 pm no need to be present to win. I am going to see if they will work with me and let me set up at the show. It is a fundraiser for my baseball team 12 year old boys. 

$10.oo each or 3 for $25.oo



Thanks Ed 850-516-4619


----------



## sj1

I thought the original post said July 9-10th, but apparently the Milton show was this past weekend? Just a little confused here. I know there was a gun show at the Fort Walton Fairgrounds June 8th and 9th, and my wife wanted to go, but we thought we'd go to Milton instead. Guess not. Thanks anyway.


----------



## sj1

Sorry, I didn't notice this thread was from 2 years ago.Please ignore my last post. Good luck with your raffle, Ed.


----------

